#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Come suck it and see - Read Thai Rapid Method

## rapidll

If you're skeptical about whether you can learn to read Thai so quickly, or maybe you're not sure whether to attend an intensive six-day bootcamp, then come and learn more about the Rapid Method.

And learn (and remember!) the top twenty letters and be able to read hundreds of very simple Thai words in just two hours.

Location BCCT Business Centre, Witayu Road
Date      Thursday, December 8
Time      6pm-8pm
Cost       Free

This taster session is free but you must book on the BCCT website

If you're thinking about attending the workshop then this is the lazy way to prepare for the course anyway - just come and enjoy the show. It's entertaining in its own right, even if learning some Thai happens to be a useful side-effect.

With the Rapid Method, there is no excuse!

Here is the thread about the intensive six-day Read Thai Bootcamp for more info and complaints and critics (Rapid Read Thai Bootcamp August 22-27 (Chiang Mai)). 

Upcoming Workshops
December 12-17 in BangkokJan 14/15, Feb 11/12, Mar 11/12 in BangkokMarch 20-25 in Chiang Mai

----------


## Thai3

Did anyone go?

----------


## david44

> Did anyone go?


 or come ?

----------


## CaptainNemo

It sucks.



Amazing Translation Device is a Real Life Babel Fish | Nerdist

----------


## barrylad66

> Did anyone go?


ไม่ได้ไป   :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Poster " rapid" joined in 2011 and then posts this!

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Poster " rapid" joined in 2011 and then posts this!


555


นั่นเป็นเรื่องตลกมาก

----------


## BaitongBoy

But why "suck it and see?"...

----------


## ChalkyDee

> But why "suck it and see?"...


It's an idiom meaning to test it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

What "market" are they targeting?...

----------


## CaptainNemo

> But why "suck it and see?"...


A cras "sex-sells" strapline innit bruv... the idea being if you learn it quick you'll get to replace that little finger that girl in the photo is poking into her mouth, with something else. Might be better off with this:

----------


## Chittychangchang

I wouldn't put yours in that, let alone mine.
Luigio probably would or has. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

So it's about how to get a blow job by using Thai language?...Wouldn't that be difficult?...

And why would you suck it, then?...Unless it's for felchers...It should be "suck me and see," innit?...

----------

